
Why China will win the global race for complete AI dominance - baxtr
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/why-china-will-win-the-global-battle-for-ai-dominance
======
vorg
> A State Council document, issued in July last year, resolved to position
> China as the world’s pre-eminent practitioner of artificial intelligence
> (AI) in both research and application within the next 12 years.

The language sounds just like Japan's MITI-run 5th generation project in the
late 1980's, where they planned large-scale use of Prolog to replace their
country's "antiquated" IT systems written in languages like Cobol and C. Using
Prolog didn't quite work out the way the Japanese expected. Perhaps the
Chinese have similarly overestimated the true potential of AI.

